# Die GeForce 9900GTX. G92 oder GT200?



## Rain_in_may84 (3. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,
also was meint ihr kommt in den nächsten Nvidia zum Einsatz. Der GT200 oder wieder eine G92 GPU?
Eigentlich gehen ja viele davon aus, dass bei der 9900XXX ein anderer Chip als der G92 verbaut wird, nämlich der GT200. Das fände ich persönlich ganz toll, endlich mal wieder ein echter Performancesprung nach vorne. 
Und nicht dieser "in niedrigen Settings bin ich schnell aber bei hohen geht mir die Puste aus G92 Brei" und 
"manchmal skaliere ich gut, manchmal schlecht aber auf jeden Fall brauche ich ganz viel Strom Multi-GPU-Kram".

Aber was gegen einen neuen Chip auf der 9900 spricht ist 1. Warum sollten sie, die Leute kaufen genug Nvidia und die Performance ist auch besser als AMD (bevor hier wieder Jemand rumheult und es zu sinnlosen Diskussionen kommt, die hier nix verloren haben: das ist grober Durchschnitt und trifft auf die meisten Benches zu. Aber wie immer gilt Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) 
und 2. der viel beunruhigendere Grund ein angedrohter G92 Die Shrink auf 55nm. Dieser wird, wenn man sich die bisherige Nvidia-Taktik anguckt nicht ohne neue Bezeichnung einher gehen. Doch wie sollte dann die G92-55nm heißen. 9850GTX oder etwa 9800Ultra? Sollten die das wirklich machen nachdem sie einfach auf eine 8800GTS, die etwas höhere Spannung und Taktraten hat, aja und gaaaanz wichtig Tri SLI Support, 9800GTX draufgedruckt haben. 
Nicht 8850GTS (was ich am passendsden gefunden hätte) oder wenigstens 9700XXX oder maximal noch 9800GTS. Nein 9800GTX, Nachfolger der 8800GTX...

Also kurzum: meinst ihr wir sehen den 4. Aufguss(nach: 8800GT, 8800GTS, 9800GX2 und 9800GTX) des G92 in einer höhergetakteten 9800GTX, die dann als 9900XXX bezeichnet wird oder gibts für uns Hardwarefans doch mit der 9900XXX ein Hardwareleckerli in Form des GT200.

Schreibt eure Meinung, es dauert eh noch ein bissl bis zum erscheinen der Karte 

MFG


----------



## thecroatien (3. April 2008)

Ich denke man sollte noch ein wenig warten und gucken wie sich die '9800gtx' verkauft.
Wenn sie sich gut verkauft, dann gibts noch mehr 'langweilige' G92er.
Wenn es aber wirklich ein Flop wird wie einige hier hoffen und scheinbar nicht nur die ati Jünger.
Ich hoffe auch das da mal wieder nen schöner Kracher kommt, aber auch von ATI was gleichwertiges kommt, damit die preise schön unten bleiben, weil es uns ja auch nichts nützt wenn der neue chip kommt aber wieda 600 kostet.
Naja....abwarten und auslachen.

mfg


----------



## No_Limit (3. April 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das der GT200 unter den 9900 xxx zum Einsatz kommen wird, gibt wohl eher G92 in 55nm mit höheren Taktraten die dann als 9900 xxx verkauft werden.

Grund dafür könnte sein das der GT200 in 65nm zu viel Strom konsumieren würde, und ihn gleich in 55nm zu produzieren würde eventuel nicht reibungslos klappen (neue Architektur und kleineres Fertigungsverfahren). Daher lieber erst mit dem bereits gut funktionierenden G92 Chips den DIE Shrink wagen und Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## McZonk (3. April 2008)

nVIDIA vertraut seit dem FX5800 Debakel bei neuen Generationen stehts immer auf einen bereits benutzten Produktionsprozess. Daher halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich dass der 9900 xxx ein Die-Shrink der G92 wird, um so den 55nm Prozess für den GT200 "einzufahren".


----------



## y33H@ (4. April 2008)

*McZonk voll und ganz zustimm*

Die bereits genannten 200 ALUs sind bei 16er Blocks iwie krude, aber 512 Bit klingen plausibel, denn gerade an der Bandbreite mangelt es dem G92 ja ziemlich. 256 Bit mit krankhaft hoch taktendem GDDR5 zu kompensieren, dürfte aber auch teuer werden; vll sogar teurer als 512 Bit und GDDR3 (?). 1024 MiB würden der Karte ohnehin mehr als gut tun, am besten gleich 2 GiB. Dann hat man keine Probleme mit kommenden Games sofern nV ihr grottig-mieserables Speichermanagement (VRAM-Bug!) nicht endlich mal verbessern. Allerdings sind 2 GiB VRAM für x86 natürlich ziemlicher Unfug. Viel normaler RAM bleibt dann nämlich nicht mehr.

Einen auf auf 55nm gedieshrinkten G92 mit 224 ALUs und 512 Bit bei 900/2000/1000 halte ich als "GT200" für realistisch.

*(OffTopic)*
Wobei das dann nach G84, G86, G92 und G94 der vierte Aufguss des _imba_ G80 wäre ... der in Form der Utra auch nach über 1.5 Jahren mit hohen Settings immer noch _alles_ basht, was sich käuflich erwerbarer Single-GPU-Pixelbeschleuniger nennt und selbst mit den Multi-GPU-Krücken X2 und GX2 wischt diese Karte gerne mal den Boden. Es ist ja schön und gut, einen erfolgreichen (technisch wie kommerziell) Chip zu verfeinern (G80 zu G84/G86) und zu dieshrinken (G9x). Dabei sollte man aber keine Rückschritte machen und eine neue GTX schaffen, welche zwar vor GFLOP/s nur so strotzt, aber "dank" 256 Bit und lächerlichen 512 MiB von ihrem Vorgänger in den ihr zugedachten Settings geschlagen wird - und trotz 256 Bit und 65nm teurer ist und kaum weniger Strom braucht ... gaaaaanz großes Kino  Und das beste, es wird genug Unbedarfte/Fanboys/n00bs/Normalos/whatever geben, die das Teil kaufen, nur weil die Karte im Schwa**mark _rul0rt_ und halt *9*800GTX heißt 

cYa


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> nVIDIA vertraut seit dem FX5800 Debakel bei neuen Generationen stehts immer auf einen bereits benutzten Produktionsprozess. Daher halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich dass der 9900 xxx ein Die-Shrink der G92 wird, um so den 55nm Prozess für den GT200 "einzufahren".



Sehe ich genau so. Das heisst j anur für den Kunden, das die nächsten 2 Generationen auch nicht wirklich neues bringen. Aber es wird wie immer genug dumme finden die sowas dann kaufen.


----------



## ED101 (4. April 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach kommt die 9900 xxx mit nem neuen Chip, das jetzt wird wohl er eine Modellbereinigung. Die 9800 GTX ist ja von den Specs her auch nicht wirklich als nachfolger zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Ares_Providence (4. April 2008)

Soviel ich mal gelesen habe soll der GT200 Ende des jahres raus kommen aber er soll auch noch probleme machen da es dann wohl eng wird das er im Herbst einfährt der GT200.

Naja die 9800GTX ist nicht so der hit eher gesgt nur noch mal ein warmgemachter 8800GTX, und die ersten Fanboys werden wsich da bestimmt drauf werfen.(Wurde ja alles schon erwähnt)

Mal abwarten wie NVidia vorgehen wird. ich gehe mal von aus das das wohl der GT200 werden könnte fürdie 9900xxx.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Das heisst j anur für den Kunden, das die nächsten 2 Generationen auch nicht wirklich neues bringen. Aber es wird wie immer genug dumme finden die sowas dann kaufen.



Damit könnest du leider Recht haben 
hoffentlich schafft AMD noch vor dem GT200 eine tolle Karte abzuliefern und so Nvidia (mal nach längerer Zeit) in Zugzwang setzt. Zudem wärs gut für uns denn Konkurenz belebt den Markt und damit auch die Preise 



Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Naja die 9800GTX ist nicht so der hit eher gesgt nur noch mal ein warmgemachter *8800GTX*, und die ersten Fanboys werden wsich da bestimmt drauf werfen.(Wurde ja alles schon erwähnt)



Schön wärs, das ist doch nur ein Kompostprodukt von der 8800GTS 

Ja leider wird es auch wieder viele Leute geben, die den unsinnigen 9800XXX Karten hinterher rennen. Eigentlich müssten alle Nvidia bestrafen indem die Karten zu Ladenhütern werden, denn es ist ja gar nichts neues dran, weder DX10.1 noch einen 2D Stromsparmodus...aber es gibt ja genug "Verrückte" die das kaufen  
leider, denn hier ließe sich nämlich vorzüglich Abstrafe vornehmen und durchführen 

MFG


----------



## PCTom (4. April 2008)

tja brauche mir zumindest keine Gedanken machen das meine 1Jahr alte OC GTX nichts mehr reisst danke NVidia


----------



## Captain Future (5. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *McZonk voll und ganz zustimm*
> 
> Die bereits genannten 200 ALUs sind bei 16er Blocks iwie krude, [...]


Mal unabhängig davon, ob 200 nun stimmen oder nicht (tun sie nicht, es sind 240), läßt sich 200 dafür gut durch 8 teilen.


----------



## y33H@ (5. April 2008)

Was veranlasst dich zu den 240 ALUs (16*15)?

cYa


----------



## X_SXPS07 (7. April 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem GT100 der auch mal irgendwann erwähnt wurde. Vielleicht ist das auch der Chip für die 99xx. Weil langsam dürfte selbst NVidia die Versionen für den G92 ausgehen, ob der jetzt nen 55nm Shrink bekommt oder nicht. Wäre dann ja die 3.Generation die der G80....


----------



## xxBass_tixx (7. April 2008)

Auf Grund der besch**** NV Verkaufspolitik wird meine nächste Graka eine HD4870. Denn wenn die Preis dieser Gen auch so fallen wie die der HD3xxx Serie, dann bekommt man für den Preis einer 9800GX2 gleich ein CF aus 2xHD4870. Nur hat man dann mehr Leistung und unterstützt so auch noch deutsche Arbeitsplätze


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

Meiner meinung der GT200 - denn der Codename ist anders als bei G92!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. April 2008)

ich glaube, dass die g92 chips ganz sicher nicht in der 9900 gtx stecken; gt200 oder whatever... der g92 ist doch jetzt schon am ende, da ne neue grafikkarte drauszumachen können sich nicht mal nvidia mit ihrem marketing rausnehmen


----------



## y33H@ (14. April 2008)

Naja, so wie die Jungs momentan gegen Intel stänkern und mit dem G92 ihr Image an die Wand fahren ... bravo nVidia 

cYa


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. April 2008)

deswegen sowieso nicht [das wird ne gaudi die nächsten tage/wochen ]; ich mein eher sachen wie diese angeber videos mit triple sli, die [fast] 50 prozent spiele mit *it's nvidia meant...* und diese ganze abzocke mit der augenscheinlich neuen 9800 gtx.... um nicht noch media markt zu erwähnen ^^
bevor ich wieder in grund und boden argumentiert werde, ja, amd/ati ist ned viel besser, aber die verpixeln meineswissens die schatten auf nvidia grafikkarten wenigstens nicht absichtlich


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2008)

Nvidia kann es sich momentan erlauben, warum sollten die mit Gewalt nen neuen Chip bringen. Erst wenn AMD/ATI was neues schnelles hat wird auch von Nvidia was neues kommen


----------



## d00mfreak (15. April 2008)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte noch ein wenig warten und gucken wie sich die '9800gtx' verkauft.
> Wenn sie sich gut verkauft, dann gibts noch mehr 'langweilige' G92er.
> Wenn es aber wirklich ein Flop wird wie einige hier hoffen und scheinbar nicht nur die ati Jünger.
> Ich hoffe auch das da mal wieder nen schöner Kracher kommt, aber auch von ATI was gleichwertiges kommt, damit die preise schön unten bleiben, weil es uns ja auch nichts nützt wenn der neue chip kommt aber wieda 600 kostet.
> ...



Naja, ich baupte mal, dass sich der G80 immer noch besser verkaufen wird, als die Geforce 9X00. (Zumindest ich würde den G80 der 9er-Serie vorziehen) Aus Sicht der Benchmarkergebnisse halte ich den Methusalem G80 immer noch für besser, der einzige Nachteil ist der höhere Stromverbrauch. Ausgerechenet in dem Bereich, wo ein High-End-Chip punkten soll, geht der Geforce 9800 die Puste aus, ein würdiger Nachfolger sieht für mich anders aus.

Generell peile ich net, was nVidia seit dem Release der 8800GT vorhat. Erst erscheint eine Karte mit High-End-Qualitäten unter einem Mainstream-Namen, dann ein überarbeiteter G80 in Form von der GTS 512 unter dem selben Namen wie das GTS 320/640 Pedant, jetzt ein Nachfolger, der gleichschnell/langsamer als die Vorgängergeneration ist.

In Sachen Vetrauen/Sympathie hat nVidia in letzter Zeit bei mir ordentlich Miese gemacht. Und wenn ich daran denke, dass ich fast meine 88GTX vetickt habe, um mir ne 98GTX zu kaufen... omg

Die Eckdaten des GT200 sind aufaik alle noch mehr oder weniger reine Spekulation, aberzumindest hoffe ich, dass die 9900er wiedermal (endlich nach mehr als 1,5Jahren) nen Leistungsprung bringen wird.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

Ach, Nvidia is der Erfolg zukopf gestiegen und nun testen die, wieweit sich ein unerfahrenes Publikum verhält, wenn ein neuer Name für ein schlechteres Produkt eingeführt wird.

Entweder einheitlich oder gar nicht.
Bei der 9900er bin ich der Meinung, dass die ein 55nm-G92-Augfuß wird, um zu testen, ob nicht nur AMD in 55nm fertigen lassen kann...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Naja, ich baupte mal, dass sich der G80 immer noch besser verkaufen wird, als die Geforce 9X00. (Zumindest ich würde den G80 der 9er-Serie vorziehen) Aus Sicht der Benchmarkergebnisse halte ich den Methusalem G80 immer noch für besser, der einzige Nachteil ist der höhere Stromverbrauch. Ausgerechenet in dem Bereich, wo ein High-End-Chip punkten soll, geht der Geforce 9800 die Puste aus, ein würdiger Nachfolger sieht für mich anders aus.
> 
> Generell peile ich net, was nVidia seit dem Release der 8800GT vorhat. Erst erscheint eine Karte mit High-End-Qualitäten unter einem Mainstream-Namen, dann ein überarbeiteter G80 in Form von der GTS 512 unter dem selben Namen wie das GTS 320/640 Pedant, jetzt ein Nachfolger, der gleichschnell/langsamer als die Vorgängergeneration ist.
> 
> ...



Amen 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, allerdings spricht leider Vieles dafür, dass der G92 Chip ersteinmal auf 55nm geschrumpft wird bevor ein gänzlich neuer Chip kommt.
Obwohl ein neuer Chip wirklich mal not tut.
Mal sehen vieleicht bringt ja AMD was dolles raus in der nächsten Zeit.

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

Ja, laut Gerüchte kommt der R700 schon näxten Monat und darauf hoff ich mal...Dann setzt bis zu meinem Geb. ein Preisverfall ein und ich kann günstig aufrüsten...oder halt nen Gutschein um später einen 45nm-Phenom dazuzukaufen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (16. April 2008)

> Laut nordichardware.com dürfte der neue Chip erst im dritten oder vierten Quartal dieses Jahres auf den Markt kommen, zuvor wird Nvidia die Geforce 9900 Serie auf Basis des G92b ins Rennen gegen AMDs im Juli kommenden RV770 Pro schicken


war heute abend auf pcgh; ich trau diesen ganzen pseudo news zwar nicht wirklich,aber zutrauen würde ich nvidia das ganze irgendwie trotzdem langsam;
der g92b ist dann....? ein höher getakteter g92 ? [btw: was soll das eigentlich werden ? kundenverar******³ ?]


----------



## y33H@ (17. April 2008)

Nö, der G92b ist einfach nur ein gedieshrinkter G92, welcher wiederum nur ein gedieshrinkter G86/G84 ist, welcher wiederum nur ein gedieshrinkter G80 ist - zumindest bis auf minimale Unterschiede also einfach nur den guten alten G80 immer und immer wieder refresht bzw. neu aufgelegt. 

Der GT200 ist _imo_ auch ein G92, aber halt einfach mit mehr Einheiten und evt. mehr Takt, architektonisch aber nahezu identisch. AMD machens mit dem RV770 aber nicht anders ... und vom R300 (9700Pro) bis zum R580+ (X1950XTX) haben die auch nur erweitert, gedieshrinkt und aufgemotzt.

Wirkliche Generations- sowie Architekturwechsel sind eher die Ausnahme denn die Regel.

*EDIT*
Abend?! Die News war um 12:04 Uhr bei PCGH online, wohl aber um 18:08 Uhr bei nordichardware.com.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (17. April 2008)

Ich bin ja mal auf die neuen AMD Chips gespannt. Da wird wohl mehr kommen als von Nvidia, einfach aus dem grund das AMD viel aufholen muss.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. April 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> *EDIT*
> Abend?! Die News war um 12:04 Uhr bei PCGH online, wohl aber um 18:08 Uhr bei nordichardware.com.
> 
> cYa


 
 fehlschluss meinerseits 
habs erst am abend entdeckt, anscheinend am mittag überlesen...
punkt für dich

find ein reines dieshrinking von nvidia trotzdem etwas mau, um daraus gleiche eine neue serien zu benennen;
normalerweise waren ja wenigstens kleine verbesserungen am chip bei einer neuen namensgebung oder wenigstens ein angemessener leistungsanstieg bemerkbar....
das namenschaos derzeit, sowohl von nvidia, also auch bei ATI, find ich sowieso total daneben, aber da hat der endverbrauchen ja sowieso keinen einfluss drauf.

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

also bei AMD kann ich kein Namenschaos entdecken...so einfach wie noch nie, die Grakas zu unterscheiden...
Bei Nvidia isses total chaotisch, mysteriös und undurchsichtig,wenn man nicht dauernd aufpassen würde, was was ist. Jeder der sich nicht wirklich auskennt kauft irgendwas , was zu teuer und nicht passen ist. (9800GTX bei einem 24"er)


----------



## y33H@ (17. April 2008)

Wer würde als unbedarft Unwissender (dem nicht bekannt ist, dass die 1000er die Generation, die 100er aber die Performance benennen) erwarten, dass eine HD3450 langsamer ist als eine HD2900XT? Es gibt genug, die das noch nicht mal anhand des Preises checken ... wer soll es ihnen auch verübeln?

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2008)

na gut, dass is aber das einzige Manko. Bloß isses früher mit GTo, Pro, XT, XTX und was weis ich alles weit schwieriger gewesen.


----------



## y33H@ (18. April 2008)

Jupp,vor allem so ein Dreck wie X1900GT und X1950GT. Von der X1900GT gabs nämlich die Rev.1 mit 575/600 und die Rev.2 mit 512/660, die nominell schnellere X1950GT aber rannte mit 500/600. Da muss selbst ich nachschauen, damit alles passt *kotz*

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

tja, zum Glück hat das ein Ende. Und was is nun? Jetzt fängt Nvidia mit sowas an. Ich dachte eigentlich, solche Zeiten hätten wie hinter uns..


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. April 2008)

So ein Mist, so wie es aussieht hatte ich mit meiner Vermutung recht und die 9900er werden wieder G92 Krücken werden. Na dann fröhliches humpeln 

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

tja, mehr is auch nich drin. Mal schauen, wann wirklich was neues kommt


----------



## y33H@ (18. April 2008)

War ja zu erwarten, die dieshrinken den G80 also zum 3ten (!) Mal  Und der GT200 scheint auch noch praktisch die gleiche Architektur zu haben 

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2008)

tja, und dann anscheinend noch in 65nm--- Wobei, einfach mehr Shader und die anderen Einheiten aufstocken ist gar nicht soo doof. Bis jetzt schauts beim R700 ja nicht anderst aus..


----------



## y33H@ (18. April 2008)

nV nehmen für ihre High-End-Chips seit Jahren einen zuvor erprobten Fertigungsprozess, wohl um etwaigen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. April 2008)

zum erproben haben die doch jetz den G92b, oder weid er heißt, also die 9900er-Reihe?
Dafür machen sie das Namenschaos komplett, wobei 9900 statt 9800 sogar mal sinnvoll ist..


----------



## thecroatien (22. April 2008)

ich denke die werden den gt200 aber auch nicht vor den neueren ait's rausbringen.
Ich glaube der g92b ist eine antwort auf den energier verbrauch, dann hatt nvidia eine weiß ich nich wie soll man sagn, 'performance' karte 
als gegenstück zu Ati' Hd 38x0er serie. Weniger verbrauch ein wenig kühler und und und....
ich denke der GT 200 kommt wirjklich erst wenn die neuen ATI's schneller sind als die jezigen nvidias.
Wenn die neuen Ati's aber ne flopp werden dann können wir auch noch lange aufn GT200 warten........

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. April 2008)

oder Nvidia will Ati dann engültig eistampfen, bringt den GT200 für eine horrende Summe raus und verdient sich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## thecroatien (23. April 2008)

Vieleicht fühlt sich nvidia irgendwann so abgenervt von ati, das sie diese rein aus protest kaufen, und amd dazu damit sie was 'festes' gegen Intel in der Hand haben. Intel bringt eigene Grafikkarten auf den Markt und fightet sich solange mit Nvidia bis IBM kommt und beide aufkauft. IBM und Microsoft setzn sich zusammen.
Dann gibt es Computer für 25 dollar die alles können perfekt in der leistung kühl, stromsparend.....einfach perfekt

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2008)

Oder eben genau andersrum: Laute Dinger, die nix können, Strom verheizen wie blöd und sogar Betatreiber nur einmal jährlich aufn MArkt kommen, 3 Monate am Stück die gröbsten Fehler rausgepatcht werden müssen und es Grafikkarten nur noch in Kombination mit einem neuen Betriebssystem gibt.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (24. April 2008)

So wie Heute bei pcgh zu lesen war, soll die GX2 nocheinmal überarbeitet werden und wir freuen uns schon alle, dass es wieder der G92 ist. Geshrinkt auf 55nm darf er wieder in die 9800GX2, ach nein die nennt sich ja dann 9900GX2 

Wenn es einen Preis für den nervigsten Grafikchip geben würde, dann hätte ihn der G92 verdient, der geht mir mittlerweile so was von auf den Keks... 

Naja freuen wir uns über die neue Geforce 9900er Serie, die wird genauso wie die 9800er Reihe: absolut überflüssig.

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2008)

Hattest du allen Hoffnungen zum Trotz etwas anderes erwartet?

Wenn Nvidia wenigstens konsequent irgendwas durchgezogen hätte, wär es wenigstens etwas erträglicher...


----------



## thecroatien (24. April 2008)

Hoffen wir jedoch das der GT200 wieder reinheit in die Nvidia family bringt.
Denn ich finde auch das der G92 wirklich abgenudelt ist dast bis zum geht nicht mehr..der G92b ist meiner meinung nach das Ende...wenn dann noch G92 kommt......
Naja hoffenn wir das uns der GT200 erlöst und wieder in die 'Geschichte' eingeht wie der G80

mfg


----------



## y33H@ (25. April 2008)

GT200 ist ein 65-nm-G92 mit mehr Einheiten und evt. mehr Takt, im Prinzip aber immer noch der gute alte G80.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. April 2008)

ich dachte bis grade eben noch, dass die 9900er Karten mal wieder ein G92 nur in 55nm wird. Nach einer Meldung von PCGH nun doch der GT200?

"Der GT200 verfügt über mindestens eine Milliarde Transistoren und wird wie bei Nvidia für eine High-End-GPU üblich in einem erprobten Fertigungsprozess hergestellt, aktuell sind das 65 Nanometer. Das zum Einsatz kommende PCB soll die Bezeichnung P651 tragen. Nach aktuellem Stand verfügt ein voll ausgestatteter GT200 über 240 Shader-ALUs, 120 TAUs (Texture-Adress-Units) bzw. TMUs und leistet ein TeraFLOPS. Die Taktraten liegen auf dem Niveau der G92-Karten. Während die 9900 GTX ein mit GDDR3 kombiniertes 512-Bit-Speicher-Interface erhält, soll die GTS-Variante mit "nur" 448 Bit antreten"

Jetzt bin cih ein kleines bisschen verwirrt..


----------



## Hotchi (25. April 2008)

Ein kleines bissel verwirrt bist wie es aus sieht nicht nur du...

Die Nvidiatypen sind selbst nicht mehr ganz Banane und werfen alles durcheinander ....

Naja in 2-3 Monaten wissen wir dann mehr oder auch nicht  dann gibts vieleicht den G92c da der GT200 aka 9900 Serie nur die Testversion für den Richtigen GT200 wird der dann aber GT300 heist .....


----------



## y33H@ (25. April 2008)

Der GT200 kommt in 65nm, zudem wirds Karten mit dem 55-nm-G92b geben - wie die dann heißen, ist doch egal.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. April 2008)

naja, egal? Wenn die dann auch noch 9950 oder 9750 oder was auch immer heißen, dann kann sowas von leicht den überblick verlieren. Wobei, welche Existenzberechtigung hat dann überhaupt der55nm-Chip? ALte KArte behalten oder GT200... Aber is ja nicht mein Problem..


----------



## y33H@ (27. April 2008)

Wer sich mit beschäftigt, verliert auch nicht den Überblick und der unbedarfte Kunde hat so oder so keine Peilung und lässt sich bei MM übern Tisch ziehen.

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. April 2008)

ja gut. du hast recht, aber es wäre weitaus einfacher, wenn eine nummerierung logisch wär, dann würden die ganzen noobs nicht dauernd sagen: die 9800GTX is immer der 8800GTX vorzuziehn, weil neue Generation, etc. so musst du viel mehr reden/schreiben beim erklären. Nicht dass ich alle Karten und deren Einordnugn kennen würde, dafür hab ich viel zu spät angefangen, aber ich weis wenigstens, wo ich Infos herbekomme und versuch keinen schwachsinn von mir zu geben mit schlechtem Fach(?)wissen,,


----------

